# Questions For 324Cg Owners



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Howdy!

My wife really likes the combo of the king size bed, radius shower, storage in the bathroom, and space offered by the 324CG. I had a few questions though that I can't seem to find---at least not without driving an hour to the nearest Keystone dealer and was hoping some of you 324CG owners could help me out with.

1. How many heating/cooling vents are there in the cargo area? Our kids would be sleeping in there and I would like to curb complaints about it being too hot or too cold. Granted, I could put a space heater in there for heat, but cooling is my primary concern since we usually take trips when it's warmer---or in Texas, blazing hot.

2. Does the cargo door seal well?

3. Is the cargo area insulated the same as other areas of the trailer?

4. Are both bunks in the cargo area the same size? In pictures, it looks like the bottom is bigger than the top.

5. 13.5K BTU's seems to be the standard master bedroom installation I've seen in other trailers, but this seems to be a bit much to me, especially with a 15K BTU as the main A/C. I would think a 9.1K BTU would be sufficient for such a small space, especially with the door closed. Can anyone comment on their experience or offer me some sage advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

One more thing...does the bathroom have a heating vent in it?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike M (Mar 22, 2014)

Justman,

I see no one with a 324cg has answered you questions yet so I'll offer up what I can. I own a 2014 310tb. Layout seems to be similar but not exactly the same. Here's what my trailer has.

>>>>1. How many heating/cooling vents are there in the cargo area? Our kids would be sleeping in there and I would like to curb complaints about it being too hot or too cold. Granted, I could put a space heater in there for heat, but cooling is my primary concern since we usually take trips when it's warmer---or in Texas, blazing hot.

--------------> There are no heating vents in my cargo area and only one cooling vent. If it's a hot day and I'm not in shade my cargo area gets very warm and I tend to shut it off (using the door) until late afternoon. There is usually no one sleeping in my cargo area but on the rare occasion I have had someone using it the evenings have cooled off enough for the one a/c vent to be enough. If you were thinking about an electric  space heater, there is only one electric plug in the cargo area and it's in the ceiling which may mean the use of an extension cord. You should be careful when using an ext. cord with an electric heater.

>>>>> 2. Does the cargo door seal well?

------------> Not as well as I would like. My cargo is fairly dark even in the day. I checked around the door seal on a sunny day and saw daylight in a couple of places. I got some seal material from Lowe's and plugged them up. There were small. I have not had any water leak in through that door. (or anywhere else I'm aware of)

>>>>>>3. Is the cargo area insulated the same as other areas of the trailer?

------------> My guess is "yes" but the nose cap is a large, dark area and absorbs the suns energy on mine. The roof of my unit is much lighter than the nose cap. I also believe that the insulation in the roof is thicker than the front, back, and sides of the unit.

>>>>>>4. Are both bunks in the cargo area the same size? In pictures, it looks like the bottom is bigger than the top.

------------> Mine are not the same size. Upper is about 31 in. overall and bottom is about 35 in. Seems like a bigger difference but I think that's due to the wall they are mounted on not being flat.

>>>>>>5. 13.5K BTU's seems to be the standard master bedroom installation I've seen in other trailers, but this seems to be a bit much to me, especially with a 15K BTU as the main A/C. I would think a 9.1K BTU would be sufficient for such a small space, especially with the door closed. Can anyone comment on their experience or offer me some sage advice?

------------> Sorry, I've got no experience with this one. I've never had a camper with more than one A/C unit.

>>>>>>One more thing...does the bathroom have a heating vent in it?

------------> My unit does not have any heating or cooling vents in the bathroom. There is a roof vent with an exhaust fan and I find if I turn this on when I shower in the summer it draws a fair amount of cool air from under the door. In the winter I have to leave the door open when it's not in use to get heat from the main area of the trailer. If it gets too cold for that I have used a small electric heater to warm it up before use but I've not been camping under about 35 degrees and not then for very long (weekend).

My opinion is that the heating/cooling systems in these units could use some tweaking. I don't live full time or year round in my camper and don't do much winter time camping so it's worked OK for me so far.  If you choose to go with the 324CG I hope you enjoy it! I love the front storage/cargo/toy hauler area. I just have to be careful not to overload it.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Ob277rl,

How did you go about installing additional ceiling vents? Did you have to take part of the roof down?

Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

ob277rl said:


> In the process of checking out the A/C installation I removed the ceiling outlets to see how well they were installed. In doing so I learned how the duct system was run. From the main A/C unit there is a straight duct that runs to the front of the trailer which passes over the bathroom and ended on the far side of the bedroom towards the front of the trailer. In the living area on the opposite side of the main A/C unit there is a second duct that runs toward the rear of the trailer and handles the two ceiling outlets I this area. In the living area one can open the louvered outlets on the main A/C unit to get more airflow in this area, but doing so you will lose volume/airflow to the outlets going forward. After initially cooling down the trailer on high fan speed with all of the outlets open I like to close off the vents on the A/C unit to get more air evenly distributed across the entire trailer and it is much quieter . By adding the two additional ceiling outlets I can better distribute/direct the airflow in the directions I choose, toward seating areas and in two directions in the bedroom area. The bathroom is such a small area compared to the rest of the trailer I removed the ceiling outlet in there and replaced it with one that can be adjusted to reduce airflow from this outlet, which allowed more airflow to the bedroom which is exposed to the heat generated from the new dark front cap.
> Now to answer your question about how I installed the two new ceiling outlets. In the front bedroom the existing outlet was closer to the front of the trailer so there was room to install one in the duct that came directly from the main A/C unit and passed over the bathroom to the bedroom. I decided on a location that looked symmetrical on the ceiling and installed it there. In the living area there was room to install an additional outlet between the A/C unit and the first outlet in this area. As the duct in both directions run in straight lines through engineered openings in the metal ceiling joist, measuring for a location is predictable. If you remove one of the ceiling outlets you will be able to see the duct and this will help you visualize what you have to work with. The duct system is made of light weight fiberglass duct board and is located about 1" above the ceiling itself in the metal rafters so there is a gap between the ceiling and the duct. Keystone uses some aluminum duct tape to bridge the gap, but I installed a donut style Styrofoam spacer to better seal off this gap. Once I located the center point where I wanted to install the outlet I used a sharp ended pair of heavy duty dividers to mark the circumference of the hole and continued going around in circles until I had almost cut the hole out. The ceiling material like the walls are, 1/8" thick plywood paneling with a paper facing. I then used a utility knife to complete the cut through. Once opened you can see the duct above and I used a long bladed X-Acto knife to carefully cut the duct to the same diameter of the ceiling opening. I then installed the Styrofoam spacer and used aluminum duct tape to secure it and seal off any potential leaks into the ceiling cavity above. There are other methods and tools you could use to cut the openings, but I just used what I had at hand. One other thing I would point out is as I was using a steel tape measure up into the removed outlet in the bedroom area I noticed when I located the end of the duct line the tape measure stuck to the end of the duct. Seeing how fast everything else was put together I decided to use a measured and cut piece of the Styrofoam to make a plug to better secure the end of the duct line. I installed it in through the opening of the last outlet on each duct line just past the opening. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert
> ...


Good thinking! The 324 CG appears to only have one duct in the toy hauler area, so adding another would be what I was looking to do. I think I'll wind up pulling the plastic off the bottom of the camper and installing a heating duct as well.

Thanks again for the very detailed write up!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

That's an excellent point. That may be the reason why they didn't put a heating duct in there in the first place. I'll have to do some searching on that one.


----------



## Graysx4 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello,

We are 2 days out from purchasing our 2016 324CG. We are a young family and weekend campers and my husband is very handy and savy on maintenance and upkeep. ***Would anyone recommend purchasing the Extended NWAN Warranty? I know it comes with a factory 1 year, but the dealer is trying to sell us a 3 part warranty for additional $5,272. ARE THERE OTHER WARRANTY OPTIONS FOR MECHANICAL/ELECTRICAL COMPONENTS AFTER PURCHASE?

Three parts consist of a 7 year NWAN Sapphire Protection Service Agreement includes roadside Service w/ $100.00 deductible supposedly covers mechanical and electronics for additional $2,980.00, NWAN Vehicle Sealant Protection Guarantee for both interior/exterior (I've read limits of coverage) $1,725.00 & a Trailer tire and wheel service protection plan $567.00. ( I know the Chinese tires are junk, but we are weekend campers).

This is our first Brand new trailer so we are very suspect to the additional costs offered by the finance manager... If anything, I lean towards the Vehicle Sealant Protection and Tire/wheel service protection. I just pray the trailer would hold up mechanically for at least a few years. The trailer has the Comfort and Diamond package.

Anything else I should know about this particular model? Issues or complaints?

Any feedback is greatly appreciated!

Thank you in advance,

Stacy


----------



## mresmondo (Jul 4, 2016)

I just purchased a 324CG and over all am happy. My main complaint as of now is my water heater on propane will kick off a few times a day and I have to turn it back on with the in command app. Have not had to reset it on the heater but wondering if anyone else has had this issue?

Mike


----------



## timan (Jul 15, 2016)

Mike...I'm also a new 324CG owner (Jun 16) and am quite happy with the purchase. Just took it on the first trip (1700 miles) and other than a few minor issues performed great.

-Plastic door to the water hook-up compartment fell off into my hand the first time I opened it.

-One of the gray tank valve handles vibrated loose and fell off somewhere...

I will say, I did drive off the dealers lot and went straight to Discount Tire and put on 10-ply Maxis tires.

To your comment about the water heater...I kinda like the fact that it shuts off automatically...saves propane. I'm a boondocker, so for me it's a convenient feature. The Command App is an "OK" feature, sometimes a pain, especially if you use the security code...I deleted that quickly!

Tim


----------



## mwavesdave (Sep 17, 2016)

We just traded our 324CG for a 2017 328RL, mainly due to living space, but I loved the 324CG, for the most part. The toy hauler section doesn't seem to be overly well setup, and should, by all rights, be completely isolated from the living area, due to fumes, fuel, etc. I don't think Keystone thought very much about that, while they didn't put a heating vent in the toy hauler, there is an A/C vent, and the door to the living space isn't sealed, so any fumes will get through no matter what. The door itself has no fire resistance, and about a 2-3 in gap on the bottom. It was obviously an after thought, and bad/unsafe design. The toy hauler really is better as a storage/living space, and not for true toy hauling. Most of the big toy hauler rigs have an airtight seal door, separating the two compartments, which is ideal.

Other issues we had were the black and grey water cables (not the front grey water, it was fine), one was seized up when we bought it, and the other shortly after. While we finally got them both replaced, it meant a pile of holes cut in the bottom, and not the best sealing job after. The other thing I didn't like, was having a 50 amp power connection directly under the water inlet and vents. Who in their right mind, though that doing that was a smart thing? lawyers must be drooling over that setup. Our 328 RL has much better rod system, like the front grey water one, so that's no longer an issue, and the power cable and water connections are far apart! Yay. Much better. One thing we did lose by going to the 328RL, was the fan-tastic fan in the living area, we just have vents, no fan. Next spring I'll get a pair of the fan-tastic 7000 series units, with IR remote, (no wall control, so far less wiring to do), and install those.


----------



## mwavesdave (Sep 17, 2016)

We didn't have the command app, and water heater shutting itself off was never an issue. That I'd be calling your dealership about.


----------



## matts16 (Feb 10, 2017)

mresmondo said:


> I just purchased a 324CG and over all am happy. My main complaint as of now is my water heater on propane will kick off a few times a day and I have to turn it back on with the in command app. Have not had to reset it on the heater but wondering if anyone else has had this issue?
> 
> Mike


I have the same issue with mine did you ever get it resolved?


----------

